# ÜNGD Ibanez LACS content



## Rabsa (Jun 16, 2009)

It's the time for ÜBER NEW GUITAR DAY! It's Ibanez LACS Destroyer 7, wich is custom made for Sonata Arcticas formerly guitarist Jani Liimatainen!








This epic story started at the ancient times. Time, wich is called yesterday. I found this incredible instrument from Finnish website www.muusikoiden.net's marketplace. One seller was selling somekind of 7-string Ibanez custom with Mesa Dual Rectifier half stack for 3050e, wich is about 4224,25 dollars. 
I send a little messages about guitar. First the seller said, that he would sell only whole package. But some minutes of later, he send me message. He said, he had argued with other studioworkes and they decide to sell it for 1050e (1454,25 dollars) with hard case, if I'm really going to buy it. 

I went totally panic and called for my brother if he could borrow some money for it. I already had sold my carvin, but the money was on it's way to my bank from the customer. I get money and pay the whole amount of money to the seller. The send guitar at the same evening.


And today, at 06.37 P.M. I got the message from postal service that my package has arrived. I jump to my car a little after midday and my journey get started. Here's some pictures!






I'M COMING MY DARLING! 






Damn 10 kilometers. I'm just on a half way.






It's kind a cloudy here, you know?






Almost there. Only 300 metres...






OMG! The outer door is open. Maybe just for me? I think they know I'm coming. Now, I'm going in. 

*5 minutes later....*






It's goddamn big case.






Now way back, but with a little bit different road. Through the centrum of Oulu.






Looks nice. On the left side you can see my favorite bar and gigplace called 45 Special.

*Fifteen minutes later*






Almost home. Only couple of hundred of meters.






OK boy. We are at home. You can come out now.






F****ng lazy bastard. Looks like I have to carry you.






Well. It's still big case. 






But you can't say same about my leatherman.






Nor blade neither.






I hate these tapes...






Now to business.






Wait... Did I dare to open it? Maybe there's is a bogey inside of it?!






No! I'm gonna open it right now!







Oh my...






Is this real?













I had ever seen something like this...






Yeah, yeah, nice back, but... THERES BLUE INSIDE!!! F****NG AMAZING! 






But the guitar is ok too...






Wait, what's this? Isn't that some crappy Finnish metal bands logo. GodDamn. This suck. Now I hate this guitar.

No. I was just joking. This is absolutely amazing guitar! I love it!


Specs are something like this:
-Mahogany body with Quilted Maple top
-5-piece Maple/Wenge neck with Ebony fretboard
-25,5" scale 
-22 jumbo frets
-Bolt-On-Neck
-DiMarzio pickups, N: Air Norton 7 B: Evo 7 or Blaze 7
-Ibanez Lo-profile Edge


*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Here's some better pictures. Enjoy! 

















http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/...estroyer 7 JL/SPA51427_small.jpg?t=1245176541














































And very proud owner.


*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## technomancer (Jun 16, 2009)

Holy crap, AWESOME score 

If you ever decide to sell that PM me


----------



## Mwoit (Jun 16, 2009)

Dude. Wow. You lucky man! Post clips noah!!!


----------



## setsuna7 (Jun 16, 2009)

Congrats!!!! You lucky BASTARD!!!!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

he is defying gravity by holding that guitar that way 

maybe he divided by 0... no wait he's got a strap on it.

phew.

congrats man!


----------



## Randy (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 16, 2009)

That is a killer score, awesome guitar!


----------



## noob_pwn (Jun 16, 2009)

WooooooooooooooaahahhH!1!!


----------



## Jem7RB (Jun 16, 2009)

Noice


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jun 16, 2009)

That's awesome man. I'd love a Destroyer 7.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 16, 2009)

Suuronnittelut! Tuolla hinnalla saisi suomessa vielä edes käytettyä UV:tä, ja sinä repäisit LACS 7-kielisen, rispektiä  

Onnittelut vielä, helvetin hieno homma


----------



## Deadfall (Jun 16, 2009)

GOTFM man congrats on that score.


----------



## st2012 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm so voting for you in GOTM! Jezus man, that thing is a beauty! 
Too bad it has only 22 frets, but still. Awesome!


----------



## loktide (Jun 16, 2009)

wow, that's a steal for 1050


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 16, 2009)

Deadfall said:


> GOTFM man congrats on that score.



+1!!!!! Get some sunny outside pics  That is gorgeous.


----------



## hairychris (Jun 16, 2009)

loktide said:


> wow, that's a steal for 1050



Truth.

Fucking awesome score.


----------



## liamh (Jun 16, 2009)

Any guitar touched by Jani is automatically awesome


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 16, 2009)

ibby should mass produce that baby
ill take 2


----------



## mat091285 (Jun 16, 2009)

Amazing Sweet Purchase!


----------



## Apophis (Jun 16, 2009)

awesome, congrats


----------



## Rabsa (Jun 16, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Get some sunny outside pics



Of course I take. But not today, tomorrow nor thursday. There is very cloudy and rainy at the moment and tomorrow I have to leave for business trip for two days. 


And thanks for everyone for the comments!


----------



## Arminius (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Decipher (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow dude! Congrads and nice score. That is a real beaut!!


----------



## playstopause (Jun 16, 2009)

Killer score man, congrats!


----------



## imprinted (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm so jealous - major congrats to you!

GAS'ing SO hard for a Ibby LACS now!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jun 16, 2009)

thats a steal for that guitar! good find, man.

what is the neck profile like?


----------



## renzoip (Jun 16, 2009)

Wooooowww!!! That's a freaking awesome 7. Sonata Arctica rules. Congrats!!


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm not huge into explorer or destroyer shapes, but that thing looks stunning. Great catch.


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice. I wonder why he sold it.


----------



## Rabsa (Jun 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> Very nice. I wonder why he sold it.



I didn't buy it from Jani but from recording studio, wich had Jani's guitar gear (LACS Ibanez and Mesa/Boogie Deaul rectifier+Rectifier 4x12 cabinet) for deposit as pawn. Jani had let "some" bills unpaided.


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2009)

Ah. The COW syndrome.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 16, 2009)

Garanteed GOTM. That is fucking beautiful and I hate you 



Rabsa said:


> I didn't buy it from Jani but from recording studio, wich had Jani's guitar gear (LACS Ibanez and Mesa/Boogie Deaul rectifier+Rectifier 4x12 cabinet) for deposit as pawn. Jani had let "some" bills unpaided.



Ouch.


----------



## Solstafir (Jun 16, 2009)

GOTM. End of discussion. I caught myself staring at this for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2009)

Go vote for it in the nomination thread. Although it's probably a done deal already.


----------



## romper_stomper (Jun 16, 2009)

WOW.


----------



## Rabsa (Jun 16, 2009)

Edit: Pictures moved to the *topics first post*. It's a little bit easier to find them.


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 16, 2009)

thats a sexy guitar =0


----------



## Meldville (Jun 16, 2009)

NICE!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 16, 2009)

That's a gorgeous guitar. I remember oogling older pictures when the original owner still had it.


----------



## 7slinger (Jun 16, 2009)

sweet guitar.

I notice that even from LACS the sharktooths look to be the smaller size


----------



## MFB (Jun 16, 2009)

Holy fucking shit, even if it does have the sharkteeth inlays I still fucking love that thing


----------



## EliNoPants (Jun 16, 2009)

the Destroyer and Iceman are the only 2 Ibanez shapes that really get me going, and that one is fucking rad, awesome score man!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 16, 2009)

Dream guitar!!!

Great score man, you look a bit like Jani too,


----------



## MTech (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow I can't believe he sold it even if needed money for bills why the LACS?!!! Is he just clearin out some older ones for the cash or did he switch companies too??


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm seriously so fucking jealous right now. I'm such a huge Sonata fan, and that guitar is fucking amazing. Congratulations, man, and PLEASE please let me know when you're ready to sell it. I'll gladly do what I can to take it off of your hands


----------



## Rabsa (Jun 16, 2009)

MTech said:


> Wow I can't believe he sold it even if needed money for bills why the LACS?!!! Is he just clearin out some older ones for the cash or did he switch companies too??




I already said, that I did not buy it from Jani. Jani didn't pay his bills for the studio, wich had his guitargear for lien. They waited Jani's paying for many months, then they set them out. They not give a damn about items real price. They just want get their money that Jani were owing.


----------



## SamSam (Jun 16, 2009)

Fuck man, that is fucking awesome, really fucking awesome. Me wants, fuck! ME WANTS!


----------



## MTech (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh shit.. Yea I saw you didn't get it from him I took it from what you said he pawned it to pay and wondered why he let the LACS of all guitars go... Now how you worded it, it sounds like his gear was just there still and he owed money so they sold it.


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jun 16, 2009)

MTech said:


> Wow I can't believe he sold it even if needed money for bills why the LACS?!!! Is he just clearin out some older ones for the cash or did he switch companies too??



I think it's the recording studio is selling his stuff he had lying around there, because he had unpaid bills. Atleast, that is what i can make of it.


----------



## Rabsa (Jun 16, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I'm seriously so fucking jealous right now. I'm such a huge Sonata fan, and that guitar is fucking amazing. Congratulations, man, and PLEASE please let me know when you're ready to sell it. I'll gladly do what I can to take it off of your hands



That's long time to wait, because there are already about dozens of persons on a bookinglist. First request came before I had even get the guitar.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 16, 2009)

Sharkteeth inlays FTW!


----------



## Bygde (Jun 16, 2009)

GUITAR OF THE MONTH! Seriously, that guitar is SICK!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 16, 2009)

holy shit what a steal!


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jun 16, 2009)

It's so beautiful. Really like the quilt top.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 16, 2009)

Rabsa said:


> That's long time to wait, because there are already about dozens of persons on a bookinglist. First request came before I had even get the guitar.


 
 Well damn... but I'm almost definitely a bigger fan of Sonata/Jani. Seriously though, if it comes down to it, let me know. For now, enjoy your lovely guitar

*Tries not to think about how cool it would be to have that guitar*


----------



## crayzee (Jun 16, 2009)

Dude, what a RIDICULOUS steal for 1050&#8364;! Big Score, what a neat guitar, congrats man! I just love it, post soundclips sometime soon...!


----------



## Zahs (Jun 16, 2009)

That is what i call a DestoryER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sexy Finish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 16, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 16, 2009)

Cheese and whiskers that thing is off the hook!

When i saw "LACS" I thought i would be opening a thread about a sweet RG, then BAM, a pimptastic destroyer


----------



## GazPots (Jun 16, 2009)

Not to put a damper on the Lacs arrival but can the studio legally sell his stuff even if he owes them money? 



Very nice guitar though.


----------



## kmanick (Jun 16, 2009)

awesome guitar congrats!


----------



## Rabsa (Jun 16, 2009)

GazPots said:


> Not to put a damper on the Lacs arrival but can the studio legally sell his stuff even if he owes them money?




Looks like they can. They had waited Jani's payment for many months and the studioworker said that situation was become very critical. They got now kind a strained relations. That's why I don't even get the tremolo arm, any tools nor any kinds of documents with guitar. 





> Very nice guitar though.



Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2009)

Damn, couldn't even give up the tremolo arm.


----------



## Rabsa (Jun 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> Damn, couldn't even give up the tremolo arm.



But maybe there is no such a need for it right now, because the bridge is already blocked with woodpieces. That's why I remove the pieces from the locking nuts and there was also one screw missing from the centre nut-piece.


----------



## Ketzer (Jun 16, 2009)

also, Jani's not in SA anymore so may have felt like getting rid of the guitar with the logo inlaid in the board. He's also got a JPM100 P4, too. Unless he sold that one too.

Either way, fucking sick score, that's been my favorite guitar in the world for quite some time, and it's why i've got an explorer 7 body (bought from ZOMB13) with an ibanez prestige neck. I thought Jani's was a 6er for a while, once i learned it was a 7 i was totally sold on it.


----------



## fuzzboy (Jun 16, 2009)

He had a 6-string version of that, which he sold on eBay immediately after getting kicked out of Sonata Arctica.


----------



## -K4G- (Jun 16, 2009)

WOW! Congrats!


----------



## MFB (Jun 17, 2009)

fuzzboy said:


> He had a 6-string version of that, which he sold on eBay immediately after getting kicked out of Sonata Arctica.



If I recall correctly, he _left_ Sonata Arctica due to him having to serve his time in the military; he wasn't kicked out


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2009)

From their website.

"*As many already know, our guitarist Jani Liimatainen has been absent from the line-up this spring and summer.
The reason was his messing around with his compulsory military/civil/prison duty, or rather,
complete failure to take care of it.

This matter, and everything that goes with it, caused a split between Jani and the other band members.
This split was impossible to mend without Jani's help and co-operation.

Therefore we would like to make known the following:
During fall of '06 and spring of '07, Jani's personal matters and actions drove us to a situation
where we had no option but to ask Jani to leave the band.

Jani was notified of this in May, and the separation was amicable. We wanted to give Jani the
chance to get his life together before making this public, which is why we didn't make this
announcement earlier. We wish Jani well on his chosen path.

"Show must go on", so, facing the facts, we hereby humbly announce that Elias Viljanen
is from this day forward a full and official member of Sonata Arctica.

Throughout this summer, on many occasions, Elias has shown himself to be able to fill
the big boots Jani left behind.

We hope our friends and our fans understand that this was the only choice left for us to make so
that our band could continue. Sonata Arctica has always been, and always will be, more than the
sum of its parts. The band has become for us a way of life, a lifeline that simply can not be cut off.

A long "Unia" -tour lies in front of us.
We extend Elias a warm welcome to the Sonata family, and we hope the fans will, too.
Sonata Arctica is whole again.

See you on the road!

Best regards,
~Tony, Tommy, Marko, and Henrik"*


----------



## Ketzer (Jun 17, 2009)

fuzzboy said:


> He had a 6-string version of that, which he sold on eBay immediately after getting kicked out of Sonata Arctica.



That explains it.


----------



## MFB (Jun 17, 2009)

Rick said:


> From their website.
> 
> "*As many already know, our guitarist Jani Liimatainen has been absent from the line-up this spring and summer.
> The reason was his messing around with his compulsory military/civil/prison duty, or rather,
> ...



Oh well, last time I read anything SA related was around the time they weren't really saying he was "kicked out" or "left the band" just that he was doing stuff with the military so I assumed that was his exit but I guess not


----------



## Origins (Jun 17, 2009)

Perkele! That´s one nice acquisition!


----------



## Harry (Jun 17, 2009)

The level of win is astounding, CONGRATS!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jun 17, 2009)

Awesome! lucky lucky


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Jun 17, 2009)

gimme...NOW!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jun 17, 2009)

Dude... you even kinda look like Jani!


----------



## Frey (Jun 18, 2009)

You sir are what I would call "a lucky SOB" just kidding (kinda), amazing guitar!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 18, 2009)

HOOOOOLY SHIT! brutal!


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow...beautiful guitar!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 18, 2009)

im still gassing over this thing.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 18, 2009)

Is it just me or does that guitarist (former SA dude) look like Darlene from Rosanne?


----------



## GazPots (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Shawn (Jun 18, 2009)

That guitar is badass. Congrats and nice score. Awesome picstory too!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 18, 2009)

Jani = a badass. Not sure what it is about Sonata's music, but I've listened to them an absurd amount since 2001 and I've never once gotten tired of it.

If I somehow end up with this guitar one day, I might be one of the happiest people alive, haha. 

For all of you that are into proggier shit, listen to their most recent album called 'Unia.' Its crazy.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 18, 2009)

I covet this.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 18, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> I covet this.



Big surprise there.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 18, 2009)

Awesome guitar man! Looks really badass!


----------



## Rabsa (Jun 28, 2009)

Now I had adjusted the guitar in right condition. I remove the former block pieces behind the bridge and change to a little bit more suitable block. Brigde is now in right position and tone is better. Originally the strings were so low, that 0.88 dunlop didn't even fit into between strings and fretboard. There was also little problems with e-string's 8.-12. frets before. 


I still had to buy some little things to get guitar to the combat readiness. Tremolo arm, screw nut for saddle's lockpiece. Maybe something else too. 


Oh, I almost forget. I had to buy also a new guitar stand. Yesterday I just set it to stand and in a second that piece of shit break apart. One metal piece was twisted and it breaked at last. Well, that stand was almost 5 years old.


----------



## NecroSamist (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, i don't even know what to say to that lol. Nice score, i'm totally jealous.


----------



## Rick (Jun 28, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> I covet this.



I figured this would have said, "I bought it."


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 28, 2009)

Rick said:


> I figured this would have said, "I bought it."



He wouldnt sell, I tried, LOL.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2009)

Holy shit man, that is a mega uber NGD! What a great guitar! I've seen it live a few times way back when! I love Sonata. Mmmm...Have fun man!


----------



## El Caco (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow incredible score 



eelblack2 said:


> He wouldnt sell, I tried, LOL.



You obviously didn't offer enough Lee


----------



## Rabsa (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice sunny day, so I took at last that picture wich shows true beauty of maple top.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 1, 2009)

Now, you know you are dying to sell me that thing. Dont fight it anymore - embrace it.


----------



## Rabsa (Jul 1, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> Now, you know you are dying to sell me that thing. Dont fight it anymore - embrace it.



Only over my dead body.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 1, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> Now, you know you are dying to sell me that thing. Dont fight it anymore - embrace it.



Lee you got more wood than long dong silver

with all that Sherman action you don't need it

but I do, GIMME


----------



## Rabsa (Jul 1, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> Lee you got more wood than long dong silver
> 
> with all that Sherman action you don't need it
> 
> but I do, GIMME




Come and try to get it. Punk.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 1, 2009)

Damn. That guitar gets me horribly gassy just at a mere glance. Lee, let me know when you want to sell it.  Or better yet, Sami, let me know instead of Lee.


----------



## Rabsa (Jul 1, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Damn. That guitar gets me horribly gassy just at a mere glance. Lee, let me know when you want to sell it.  Or better yet, Sami, let me know instead of Lee.



Wait for a next G.A.S. attack. It should be only matter of time. As usual.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 1, 2009)

And my offer will stand permanently.


----------



## Stringjam (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow....stunning


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> And my offer will stand permanently.





Lee, you are unreal.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 1, 2009)

Agile?!


----------



## Rabsa (Jul 1, 2009)

Rick said:


> Lee, you are unreal.



And now on I will every night saw nightmare of day I wake up when Lee rush through my bedroom door. And then...




...I scream like a little girl.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 2, 2009)

And in that nightmare I am wearing a red argyle sweater, and tan trousers, and red shoes... No, he's not retarded.


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## Rabsa (Jul 2, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> And in that nightmare I am wearing a red argyle sweater, and tan trousers, and red shoes... No, he's not retarded.



That's it! I'm never going to sleep again.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 2, 2009)

I will actually fight Lee to see who has dibs on that guitar. In a pit of fire (or maybe somewhere in the tundra would be more fitting?)


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 2, 2009)

How bout aboard a viking ship that is on fire, and sailing into the arctic? I'll wear my red Argyle sweater for intimidation factor, as well.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 2, 2009)

With the exception of some gargoyles thrown in there somewhere for good measure, that sounds pretty ideal


----------



## Rabsa (Jul 2, 2009)

Guys... I'm dumbfounded....


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 2, 2009)

Red Argyle sweaters, Tan trousers, and red shoes will do that.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 2, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I will actually fight Lee to see who has dibs on that guitar. In a pit of fire (or maybe somewhere in the tundra would be more fitting?)



You'll lose as Lee will simply crush you with his wallet


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll wear these partial argyle pants for intimidation / confusion!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 2, 2009)

Even though you weren't supposed to be part of this showdown, I think you win it just for finding those pants - Sami, we have a winner.


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2009)

technomancer said:


> You'll lose as Lee will simply crush you with his wallet


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 2, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I'll wear these partial argyle pants for intimidation / confusion!


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## technomancer (Jul 2, 2009)

another mighty thread derailment for ss.org


----------



## Rabsa (Jul 2, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Even though you weren't supposed to be part of this showdown, I think you win it just for finding those pants - Sami, we have a winner.



Oh my... I just swallow my monocle wich I accidentally just a while ago drop into my cherry glass. Oh my...


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2009)

Are you Mr. Peanut?


----------



## Rabsa (Jul 2, 2009)

Rick said:


> Are you Mr. Peanut?



I am afraid that you are wrong. 


Where can I purchase a new monocle? I want also some bling bling on it.


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2009)

Damn.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 2, 2009)

That's a good question - I want a fuckin monacle too. It's got to be nearly impossible to be lame with one in your eye.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 2, 2009)

Rabsa said:


> Where can I purchase a new monocle? I want also some bling bling on it.



WTT: Diamond encrusted Peanut Guy monacle for LACS7


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2009)

Lee, you are just too fucking much.


----------



## Bungle (Jul 2, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> That's a good question - I want a fuckin monacle too. It's got to be nearly impossible to be lame with one in your eye.


----------



## Rabsa (Jul 2, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> WTT: Diamond encrusted Peanut Guy monacle for LACS7



No deal buddy.


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 3, 2009)

That is sick, man! Nice score!


----------



## Rabsa (Jul 3, 2009)

You guys already give up? 


Maybe I should change the bridge picup. There's something that doesn't attract me.. maybe I should try D-Sonic 7. Current pickup is probably Evo or maybe Blaze...

I'm also searching new amp and I juat add acquiring advert about Laney VC50 combo. At first I was planning to buy Hughes & Kettner Trilogy, but my other summer jod did not come off...


Maybe at the next year then...


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 3, 2009)

Rabsa said:


> Maybe at the next year then...



...or you could accept the offer and buy the new H&K AND a guitar FTW!


----------



## Rabsa (Jul 4, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> ...or you could accept the offer and buy the new H&K AND a guitar FTW!



Hmm.. maybe not. 


But there's still kind a cheap TriAmp II for sale in Finnish website... 


No, I must resist...


----------



## Euthanasia (Jul 4, 2009)

OMFG!! Congrats!!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey I didn't give up yet, I'll still take the guitar off of you


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey, here's your guitar in the tundra or some shit. Metal 







Edit: Actually, I think I'm only counting 6 strings. So there's a 6 string version out there.... which means I might not have to feel so bad if I never get to touch the 7 string, haha


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2009)

All of these LACS threads need to be stickied for greatness.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 5, 2009)

OR to save space we can make a lacs thread


----------



## The Overmatt (Jul 23, 2009)

God. DAMN.

That's amazing. Pure and simple.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 23, 2009)

You selling this thing yet?


----------



## Rabsa (Jul 23, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> You selling this thing yet?



Nope. 



But at the worst case, I had to set i out in the later autumn if I can't get work. Because there's some bigger demand for money and gap year student don't have so much money to use. 


Maybe I should change to it for little bit cheaper seven, but not yet.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 23, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> You selling this thing yet?


 
a little impatient now are we TomAwesome...i don't blame you, i have GAS for Tongarr SC-607 !!!! DIBS!!!


----------



## junnnu (Aug 16, 2009)

Be afraid! This LACS is for sale!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-for-sale-trade-wanted/93375-ibanez-lacs-destroyer-7-a.html


----------



## Matticus (Sep 8, 2009)

that must have hurt jani and you to have to let that one go. I never knew sonata used 7 strings. i always thought they used 6 strings. oh and janis in a new band called ' Cain's Offering'. very similar to sonata , but no 7 string. Still i want one of thos things soooo bad.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 8, 2009)

Since Sami sold it for roughly 3x what he paid for it I doubt it hurt too badly


----------



## Rabsa (Sep 8, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Since Sami sold it for roughly 3x what he paid for it I doubt it hurt too badly



Actually I trade it with Elias to other cool axe and some nice amount of money. The final price was a little bit cheaper, but I'm very approving. Money comes in handy.


Edit: No, it's not other Lacs, something more common....


----------



## technomancer (Sep 8, 2009)

Cool... update your Main Seven in your profile


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 8, 2009)

Matticus said:


> that must have hurt jani and you to have to let that one go. I never knew sonata used 7 strings. i always thought they used 6 strings. oh and janis in a new band called ' Cain's Offering'. very similar to sonata , but no 7 string. Still i want one of thos things soooo bad.


 
I have to figure that you haven't heard much Sonata, but Cain's Offering doesn't really sound like them at all. MUCH more straight forward.


----------

